# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Вопрос для гуру

## pandoma

Короче так.... Мне нужно чтобы у доменнного пользователя выполнялся скрипт *.cmd 1 и только 1 раз только после его входа сразу после создания юзера (то есть когда он входит 1-й раз и больше не надо).
Я пробовал сувать этот скрипт в реестр в ключи RunOnce, не работает.
Памагите пацаны-виндовс-гуру пжалста  =)

----------

